# Oktoberfest begins



## ArnoldC (Sep 17, 2022)

Hurrah!  What a great time for a festival.  Summer writhing in its terminal throes and fall beginning its magnificent splendor.

Mayor of Munich tapped the first keg.  Already had my first two pints.

Ayinger only bier on the shelf locally so giving it a go this year.  Here's raising a pint to all my SF mates.  _Arnold_


----------



## officerripley (Sep 17, 2022)

I don't like beer but I love this kind of pretzel! Happy October, everyone!


----------



## Mizmo (Sep 17, 2022)

CHEERS........


----------



## jujube (Sep 17, 2022)

Beer AND pretzels.  Win-win!


----------



## Bella (Sep 17, 2022)

*Then -*



*Now - *



Bella


----------



## officerripley (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Kaila (Sep 17, 2022)

_It isn't a bit early to start an Octoberfest celebration?  

_


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 17, 2022)

Good times.  Was in Germany once for this and had a terrific time.


----------



## Mizmo (Sep 17, 2022)

Kaila said:


> _It isn't a bit early to start an Octoberfest celebration?
> 
> _


It starts today and ends Oct 3rd.


----------



## Lara (Sep 17, 2022)

I've read some start Oktoberfest today Sept 17 and it goes well into October.
But then others don't celebrate until the first Sunday of October. 
It varies from location to location and from brewery to brewery.

But what do I know. I don't like the smell of beer at all. It probably goes back 
to my teen years when the latest trend  at the time was curling your hair with stale beer. 
It did keep the curls in for a longer time but smelled until your hair was completely dry.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 17, 2022)

I celebrated Octoberfest 4 years when i was stationed in Germany in the early 1960's.  I consumed enough of that great German beer to last a lifetime.


----------



## David777 (Sep 17, 2022)

There are about 20 Oktoberfest events listed here in Northern California cities.  A 2-day event runs a few blocks away from my residence with samples of local craft  beers offered.   Our suburban zone originally included German settler fruit tree orchards.  Over decades for medical reasons, I've drunk rather little alcohol.  A few times a year I might enjoy a single relaxing beer after a long physical day of outdoor activity but generally not into being numbed.  As a skier, alcohol has always been huge with snow skiing enthusiasts that warm up in October just before the snows fall.  So I've had many acquaintances in that social environment I am not an active part of.


----------



## jujube (Sep 18, 2022)

Kaila said:


> _It isn't a bit early to start an Octoberfest celebration?
> 
> _


Well, there's October and then there's OKtober.  Anything with beer and pretzels is OK with me.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2022)

Back in the early 70's, we were out with a friend, celebrating Oktoberfest. The occupants at each table had to take their turn singing "99 bottles of beer on the wall". It was a lot of fun


----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 18, 2022)

The largest Octoberfest celebration ( held outside of Germany ) is in Kitchener Waterloo in Ontario, Canada. The original name of Kitchener was Berlin, which was changed in 1916, during WW1. Lord Kitchener was one of the leading British Generals during the war. Changing the name was a show of support for the war effort. The K/W area still has a very large German Canadian population. The festival has about 20 Beer Halls, each one sponsored by a different part of Germany. The Swabian Club is my favorite place to go, with great food, and music. Link to Kitchener Waterloo Oktoberfest. Home - Kitchener-Waterloo Oktoberfest     JImB.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> The largest Octoberfest celebration ( held outside of Germany ) is in Kitchener Waterloo in Ontario, Canada. The original name of Kitchener was Berlin, which was changed in 1916, during WW1. Lord Kitchener was one of the leading British Generals during the war. Changing the name was a show of support for the war effort. The K/W area still has a very large German Canadian population. The festival has about 20 Beer Halls, each one sponsored by a different part of Germany. The Swabian Club is my favorite place to go, with great food, and music. Link to Kitchener Waterloo Oktoberfest. Home - Kitchener-Waterloo Oktoberfest     JImB.


That's where we were celebrating, as my future husband and our friend were attending Waterloo University.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2022)

Kaila said:


> _It isn't a bit early to start an Octoberfest celebration?
> 
> _



Beer tents, stalls and fairground hours​When is the tapping of the barrel, what time does the music play till in the tents and what time is the last call? How long in the evening can you admire the Wiesn from above in the Ferris wheel? All the important opening times for the Oktoberfest. The Wiesn 2022 will take place from *September 17 to October 3.*


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 20, 2022)




----------

